

How to build community trust in police - JumpCrisscross
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/after-christopher-dorners-rampage-how-to-build-community-trust-in-police/2013/02/15/7a6f8482-76c8-11e2-8f84-3e4b513b1a13_story_1.html

======
moron4hire
I've never understood the cultural distrust of internal affairs
investigations. Why do they have such a persecution complex that it's more
important to them to protect their own than to get rid of bad people in their
ranks?

